# Crate Misery



## Kristen7 (Oct 13, 2017)

Looking for help for my 5 month old Vizsla, Taya. Since we got her, she is in her crate when we leave for work, and every night. She barks when she goes in for 20/30 minutes, and again @5:30 am when she's ready to get let out. We wake up every morning @3:00am to let her out, but it has no effect on her 5:30 am wake ups. She has a blood curdling bark that's paired with aggressive scratching at the plastic mat at the bottom. 

We put a kong with PB and a few pieces of chicken in her crate, but she will always throw a tantrum prior to going into the crate. This has been going on every night for the last 3 months. Help!


----------



## Kristen7 (Oct 13, 2017)

She gets plenty of exercise between our two boys, walks and day care


----------



## Kristen7 (Oct 13, 2017)

Looking for help for my 5 month old Vizsla, Taya. Since we got her, she is in her crate when we leave for work, and every night. She barks when she goes in for 20/30 minutes, and again @5:30 am when she's ready to get let out. We wake up every morning @3:00am to let her out, but it has no effect on her 5:30 am wake ups. She has a blood curdling bark that's paired with aggressive scratching at the plastic mat at the bottom. 

We put a kong with PB and a few pieces of chicken in her crate, but she will always throw a tantrum prior to going into the crate. She gets plenty of exercise between our two boys, walks, and day care. This has been going on every night for the last 3 months. Help!


----------



## Dukejal (Sep 12, 2017)

We were unable to get our boy, Calvin happy with going in his crate at night. He refused to be away from us. We found that putting his dog bed in our bedroom with us worked just fine. He stayed in his bed until we were ready to wake up. She should be sleeping through the night at this point if you take her out right before bed. Good Luck!


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Kristen7 said:


> Looking for help for my 5 month old Vizsla, Taya. Since we got her, she is in her crate when we leave for work, and every night. She barks when she goes in for 20/30 minutes, and again @5:30 am when she's ready to get let out. We wake up every morning @3:00am to let her out, but it has no effect on her 5:30 am wake ups. She has a blood curdling bark that's paired with aggressive scratching at the plastic mat at the bottom.
> 
> We put a kong with PB and a few pieces of chicken in her crate, but she will always throw a tantrum prior to going into the crate. This has been going on every night for the last 3 months. Help!


She needs to get re acquainted to the crate as her sanctuary, a place she feels comfortable and secure.

I suggest do the following (as if crate training from the start all over):

1. Lure Taya with high value treat to go in the crate but don't close the door. As soon as she goes in pay her with treat. Again don't close the door and let her go in and out and every time she goes in pay her with the treat. She needs to see the crate as her own place and be comfortable. You can also put an article or clothing with your scent in it and her toys). This exercise may take a number of times.

2. Feed her in the crate. 

3. Once she starts going in the crate on her own and lingers a bit (such as taking quick naps in the crate) you can close the door. Ignore when she cries. If she barks like you described then use a firm voice with any word or words to shut her off, such as "enough". Please make sure to observe her potty breaks.

4. You may also check the location of the crate and perhaps move it near your bedroom or in your bedroom.

Having said all the above, please check if she's perhaps crated too long. You mentioned that she is crated when you leave for work and every night. Perhaps consider day care so she has some day time activities and would be tired when you want her crated at night.

Hope this helps.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not at my computer, so I can't merge the post with the other one.

I would ask what her day is like at daycare? As far as her getting enough exercise. Along with the other posts, I would start teaching her tricks that work on impluse control.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

texasred said:


> Not at my computer, so I can't merge the post with the other one.
> 
> I would ask what her day is like at daycare? As far as her getting enough exercise. Along with the other posts, I would start teaching her tricks that work on impluse control.


I'm at mine...lets see if I remember how to merge


----------



## Kristen7 (Oct 13, 2017)

Thank you all for your tips!! I started to feed her in her crate this afternoon, she barked and sat prior to going in, but we waited it out she she went in! I'll start working on crate work and reward tomorrow. Thank you all!


----------

